# Look at my home pigeons



## keval90 (Feb 23, 2008)

All should go through all the pics and plz give comments on it.
i have not kept them in any cage or room sort of thing.
i have left them free on my terrace.
i have trained them from past 5 days and i have left them free.

this is the URL:
http://community.webshots.com/album/563074797uIDrdM?vhost=community


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are lovely birds. I appreciate you sharing.

What kind of training have you done?

Are you going to build them a small coop for their safety and protection or are they indoor birds? They do need protection from inclament weather and especially from predators.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

how come the blue looks lazy and like he only has 1 foot in the pictures how he looks like he falling over and never standing up?


----------



## keval90 (Feb 23, 2008)

*i found that blue one on my terrace*



Pigeon lower said:


> how come the blue looks lazy and like he only has 1 foot in the pictures how he looks like he falling over and never standing up?


it can't even walk but has two legs and nice wings.
i think its a baby


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

at that age it should be able to walk still. thats odd.


----------



## keval90 (Feb 23, 2008)

*i keep them outdoor*



Trees Gray said:


> They are lovely birds. I appreciate you sharing.
> 
> What kind of training have you done?
> 
> Are you going to build them a small coop for their safety and protection or are they indoor birds? They do need protection from inclament weather and especially from predators.


i have arranged them some nice cardboard boxes they go into that when they feel tired and also hide themselves when predators attack.
but there is no predator in my place.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

great looking pijis... the checkered one looks sick or injured. I notice that you removed most of their flight feathers. This would make them more vunerable to predators. Please atleast provide a cage with a roof to keep them safe and try not to over crowd them in a tiny space.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I watched your webshots slide show. You have some nice looking birds there.

I especially liked the white one with the feathery legs.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Something wrong with the blue check*

The bird is a full adult and is either sick or injured. I would remove it from the other pigeons if I were you until you can figure out what is wrong with it. It looks like a wild pigeon, at least an Indian wild pigeon. It also could be a type of swift but most likely wild.

The grey and white grizzle birds look like Indian Golas and since you are in India, that's probably what they are.

Where did you get your birds? If you are buying them from someone, maybe you could seek their help in how to take care of them. I know that pigeon keeping is done in completely different ways around the world.

In the US, we usually have a small building to keep our birds in and either provide flight cages or let them fly free for excercise. I have seen pictures in the Mid East where it's more of a nest box structure for several pairs, like a large Martin house or apartment building full of just small boxes. 

I think you said that they are just staying at your home (on your patio) and are free to come and go. I'm surprised that you manage to keep any and it must be because you are feeding them. Still, this would not work in many cases.

If you intend to keep them, you really need to speak to some pigeon keepers in your area and see how they do it.
I would recommend that you treat all of your birds with an antibiotic as you may very well have sick birds. I don't know what you have available to you in India but you should look into it. 

If you cannot get the medication in your country, it is available throughout Europe and the US and they should be able to ship it to you.

Bill


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

It appears that most of these birds have had their wings clipped. No wonder they stay around. Your first post seems to indicate that these birds have chosen to stay on your terrace. Not really a choice if they cannot fly. Just my opinion, not to start any bad feelings. They are, though, beautiful birds.

Take care,


Mike


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

You have some stunning birds- are those bells you have on some of their feet? 
Seems you still have a bit to learn on pigeon keeping, you should follow the advice given on here- there are many knowledgeable people on this site who have kept pigeons all their lives and can help you take the best possible care of your birds.


----------

